# And another new one!



## ~~Shelley~~ (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi there I'm new and have (after reading some posts) plucked up the courage to now join you, you all sound lovely  

I have Demi my 13 yr old DD from a previous relationship and my DH as no children.  We have been ttc since Apr 04 and got married in Sep last year.  

I suffered from Peritonitis (septic pus in the abdomen) in 2002 after having a coil inserted, they think it perforated my womb on insertion, because of this i had 2 x Laparotomy and luckily i am now fine apart from not being able to conceive!!!  

I was referred to the Friarage Hospital in Northallerton in Nov 05 but did not get an appointment till last week, it got mislaid!

Previous to this we had all the blood & semen tests and everything is fine, I'm now waiting for day 1 so i can book an HSG, I'm really worried about what they will find.

Anyway as you can tell we are just beginning our journey so any advice will be greatly appreciated. x

Shelley X


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Shelly welcome to FF you'll find everyone here really friendly.

Bloody coils - I got PID from mine - they shuold be banned the problems they cause.


----------



## ~~Shelley~~ (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Mrs Nikki,

Tell me about it, could i be a pain and ask what PID & Clomid is?  

thanks Shelley


----------



## ~~Shelley~~ (Apr 15, 2006)

Just look them up on the net, thanks anyway. x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome Shelly,
Sorry to hear about your problems with the coil, it must have been awful.  Hope you find this site really helpful.
Good luck wit the HSG i hafd mine earlier in the month


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi shelly 
welcome to ff 
i have never had the coil as it put me off coz a friend of mine had 1 fitted wen she was just 17 and ended up having twims ,and a couple of other girls got preg whilst taking them,and well at the time they werent ttc coz we were all very young 
im sorry u have had to go through so much

doesnt it drive u crazy knowing that u have 1 daughter with the ex but carnt get the BFP(big fat posative)
with the man you love 
this the bout im in now 
my DD(dear daughter) Caitlin is 9yrs  and i met john my DP(dear partner)almost 7yrs ago
and we have been ttc for 4 yrs 
and i carnt believe all the problems im having now  
compared to 10yrs ago wen i got preg with Caitlin

i hope ur dream comes true ,good luck with all ur test and TX(treatment)
take care steph


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi shelly and welcome to ff and happy easter

Good luck with everything

Kate xx


----------



## ~~Shelley~~ (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Kate Good luck and happy easter to you too x

Steph, i drives me mad cos i know i was able to get BFP until i had the coil! now because of a doctors incompetence i can't conceive with the man i love.

I'm also worried cos i read on another web site that even if the HSG shows both my tubes are ok there is an 19% chance that it has missed some adhesions, so am a bit pessimistic now.  

shelley x


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie too but just wanted to say good luck for the future

Sassy.x.


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

shelley, 

welcome to the group, i hope you will find it a great support   

I wish you lots of love n luck on your journey to concieve your  

Love 
Gem


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi shelly 
hope you are having a happy easter 
u keep posative and remember that 19%isnt much out of 100%
ive got my fingers crossed for u aslo im hoping wen i have the hycosy dye test done that they dont tell me that my adhesions have grew back 
so we will both have to pick our chins up off the floor and TRY and stay posative 
feel free to contact me any time 
take care steph


~~Shelley~~ said:


> Thanks Kate Good luck and happy easter to you too x
> 
> Steph, i drives me mad cos i know i was able to get BFP until i had the coil! now because of a doctors incompetence i can't conceive with the man i love.
> 
> ...


----------

